# Schaltwerk schlägt gegen Rahmen!



## Serpentinebiker (3. September 2012)

Hey Leute,
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Beef Cake (2012): Und zwar schlägt das SLX-Schaltwerk (Long Cage) mit dem Paralellogramm (also dort,wo SLX steht) gegen die untere Kettenstrebe. Bei meinem ersten Schaltwerk ist dadurch übrigens mein Schaltauge gebrochen .

Das Klappern tritt bei neuem Schaltwerk erst nach ca. 2 Fahrten auf, d.h. dieses Problem ist nicht von Anfang an da gewesen. Kann dieses Problem daran liegen, dass die Federspannung des Schaltwerks mit der Zeit nachlässt? Meine Überlegungen waren, dass ich das Klappern durch ein Shadow Plus-Schaltwerk unterbinden kann, oder liege ich damit falsch?

Ich habe auch überprüft, ob das Schaltwerk falsch montiert wurde, doch die Haltenase des Schaltwerks ist im Schaltauge "eingerastet". Trotzdem ist der Auslieger des Schaltwerks (er sollte waagrecht stehen) nicht waagrecht zur Kettenstrebe, sonder schräg nach unten zeigend. Dann habe ich mir gedacht, dass das Schaltauge, welches den älteren Modellen von 2012 angehört, falsch konzipiert ist und das Schaltwerk somit zu nah an die Strebe gelangt. 

Ich weiß echt nicht was ich machen soll und möchte nicht schon wieder ein Materialschaden von 150 Euro durch ein möglicherweise falsch konzipiertes Schaltauge erleiden.

Hat Irgendjemand von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen mit einem Rose (insbesondere Beef Cake 2012) gemacht und kann mir bei dem Lösungsansatz behilflich sein? Ich verzweifel echt an der Sache .
Über Hilfe und Antworten würde ich mich freuen.
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## OJMad (5. September 2012)

Kannst Du mal ein paar Fotos einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rollmops96 (5. September 2012)

OJMad schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal ein paar Fotos einstellen?



Ohne Fotos geht da gar nichts


----------



## Cotton1 (10. September 2012)

Du musst einfach die sogenannte "B-Screw" etwas weiter rein drehen. Dadurch dreht sich das Schaltwerk nach hinten und kollidiert nicht mehr mit dem Rahmen. Eventuell hat sich die Schraube bei dir etwas gelöst...


----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2012)

Na ja, dafür ist die Schraube nicht gedacht. Der richtige Abstand zum Kettenblatt wird damit justiert. Dieser sollte ca. 1,5 Kettenglieger haben.

Mich würden auch einmal Fotos interessieren. Schaltwerk verbogen? Während der Fahrt mal was reingeflogen?


----------



## Serpentinebiker (11. September 2012)

Also, ich hab mich jetzt zwar ewig nicht gemeldet, aber ich kann trotzdem mal berichten: Das Schaltauge war irgendwie fehlerhaft konzipiert/gefertigt und dadurch ist die Haltenase des Schaltwerks zu spät eingerastet, d.h. es war nicht genügend Freiraum zwischen Rahmen und Schaltwerk und das Schaltwerk hat dagegengeschlagen. Naja, Problem gelöst, würde ich sagen 

Übrigens: Die B-Screw-Schraube habe ich bereits vollständig reinschrauben müssen.
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## Awesom-O (27. Oktober 2012)

Das gleiche Problem habe ich bei meinen Uncle Jimbo.


----------

